# SE-II Bridge



## zepman (May 18, 2010)

I have some questions about general content on the SE II bridge exam. The NCEES specifications say questions are steel bridge, concrete bridge, pier, general analysis. 2 with Seismic content.

This seems to imply no wood design. Can I ignore wood in my studies or is it still fair game? I don't do much wood design at all, so this would be nice to ignore for me.

What about things like bearing/joint design, parapet design? My impression is that its more likely to be design of superstructures, piers and analysis than designing supplemental elements like this. I know this stuff, but if I can ignore it in my studies it would help!

I'm planning to review the portal method and virtual work for the anlaysis section since I haven't done those by hand in quite some time? Sound right? Am I missing anything here?

Seismic. I think in buildings its category D or higher, nothing super complex. Is it similar with bridges?

Otherwise I plan to spend a lot of time on steel girder design, splice design, concrete design, prestressed concrete, column/foundation design and retaining walls as I would imagine that is the bulk of the material for this exam.

I really would appreciate if anyone can respond to these questions, as I don't know anyone who's taken/studied for the bridge exam before. I want to know if I'm on the right track with my study plan. Thanks!


----------



## Beach House (Jun 7, 2010)

Hey Zepman,

With my hopeful passing of the SEI I'm seriously considering taking the SEII in October. I think you are correct about the seismic not being that difficult. Making the seismic to difficult would limit the scope of the question given the 2 hour answerer time per question. As for timber, I wouldn't fully pass on it. The first time I ever opened my code to Chapter 8 was on the SEI this spring. It's not that big of a section, so it would be a good idea to tab through it and figure out the gist of timber design, IMO. Hope that helps.

Ops, I forgot one paragraph. I'm on the fence about joints/bearings too. Maybe if you get tired of everything else. I wouldn't spend any time on the parapets, as these are required to be crash tested. I would look at the loading they give in the appendix as having a parapet on top of a wall is common and could easily be on the test.


----------



## Paul S (Jun 7, 2010)

Beach House said:


> Hey Zepman,With my hopeful passing of the SEI I'm seriously considering taking the SEII in October. I think you are correct about the seismic not being that difficult. Making the seismic to difficult would limit the scope of the question given the 2 hour answerer time per question. As for timber, I wouldn't fully pass on it. The first time I ever opened my code to Chapter 8 was on the SEI this spring. It's not that big of a section, so it would be a good idea to tab through it and figure out the gist of timber design, IMO. Hope that helps.
> 
> Ops, I forgot one paragraph. I'm on the fence about joints/bearings too. Maybe if you get tired of everything else. I wouldn't spend any time on the parapets, as these are required to be crash tested. I would look at the loading they give in the appendix as having a parapet on top of a wall is common and could easily be on the test.



Just a reminder, SEI and SEII will be given for the last time this fall. If you did pass the SEI you really should take the SEII this fall since it will be your last chance. Otherwise you will have to take the new 16 hour exam starting April 2011.


----------



## Beach House (Jun 7, 2010)

Paul S said:


> Just a reminder, SEI and SEII will be given for the last time this fall. If you did pass the SEI you really should take the SEII this fall since it will be your last chance. Otherwise you will have to take the new 16 hour exam starting April 2011.


Oh I know. But I'm getting married in September so time and money is limited. Plus I don't need it for my state. But I'll probably still throw a Hail Marry and hope for the best.


----------

